# 'New Posts' pages - Contents rationale



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Unless I have a specific goal in mind, I generally browse the forum by referring to 'New Posts'.

More often than not that will be a single page containing a dozen or so posts and occasionally, it extends to two or three pages containing fifty plus. Often, listed posts are many hours old. Neither of those are a problem but I have to say that I do find it irritating when there is a single page containing fewer than a ten posts, often only 2 or 3 of the newest posts.

Personally, I feel that somewhat limits the quick/easy 'New Post' browsing option.

What might I have missed before the drastic refresh, be it an interesting new thread or just something I was following?

Are some posts getting relatively short term exposure in 'New Posts' pages depending upon random timing or the like?

Does it bug anybody else?

Can anyone explain the rationale / logic that governs when and how the 'New Posts' pages are refreshed?

If it proves to be more than just me being a grumpy snake can it be easily altered / improved ?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've wondered about this. Generally I do the same and sometimes it is only a few and others a couple of pages. I wondered if they stay there until either a predetermined time or you've read them all...but it's probably an @Glenn question?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought that it only contained threads with posts that have been added since last viewing.

If I don't log on for a day or so then I end up with a massive list. If bored and clicking in frequently - less so.

Not analysed the pattern in any more detail than that so might be completely off the mark


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I thought it was cookie related to each users experience.

I logged on this morning after not being on all weekend and had 5 pages of new posts, my preferred way of viewing.

If I then logged out without viewing any of the threads , then logged back in I would assume there would be no new posts to view unless someone had posted in the meantime.

I dont have any issues with this


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

mmmmm...cookies


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It is cookie based.

A cookie records the last time you logged in and serves you posts since last visit 9for 'New Posts'

If you Mark Forums Read then you will see all posts for the past 24 hours.

There is a better way - but we trialled it and the feedback was such that this way will remain as the only way - it works for almost all forums I frequent in the same manner.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks all for input and Glenn for explanation.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I would say though that I get logged out to quick for my liking.

I can be halfway through catching up, go to make a coffee and come back to find im logged out.

When I log back in the cookies mean I have missed some commented on threads


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I missed this whole thread until ratty posted... Now that's ironic! Seems very random for me. Sometimes loads, even things I've read, other times stuff seems to get "missed" by the system.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As I mentioned - there is a much better and more reliable way - that does not use cookies - but connection to the database and therefore serves content 100% correct (read vs unread)

However, it works differently to the way some people 'like' to have items flagged and therefore there was backlash when we tried it.

The preference was to stick with the status quo.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry @Glenn didn't mean to sound moany... Think of it more as discovering a biscuit lurking unslobbered on in the back of a cupboard when I find a thread I'd missed previously. I'm perfectly happy with the status quo, it's just an interesting glitch. (Well I'm happy unless I miss a forsale post for a high end machine for £50!)


----------

